# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Telefonat 'Mobile' - Teknologjia e fundit

## YlliRiaN

Vendosa qe ta hap kete teme ku do mund te sjellen arritjet e fundit ne teknologjin e telefonave Mobile per te gjithe ata qe jane apsionure pas telefonise mobile 




_ Projektorët Pico janë popullarizuar shumë shpejtë: Shumë kompani janë duke shikuar mundësinë që të integrojnë teknologji të ndryshme në pajisjet teknologjike që ata prodhojnë. 
Tucson, një kompani nga Arizona ka futur një projektor të fuqishëm, dhe ultra-lëvizës në telefonin e vet mobil.

Kompania thotë se ky është telefoni i parë në botë që ka të integruar një projektor, e cila ndoshta edhe është e vërtetë.

Ka diçka mbresëlënëse për këtë artikull, kur të shihni vetë. Sikur edhe fotografitë nga një kamerë e telefonit që dallojnë nga aparati i vërtetë, pamja që del nga projektori i këtij telefoni dallon nga një projektor i zakonshëm.

Mirëpo, është një benefite shumë i madh, të kesh një projektor me vete në dorë, gjatë tërë kohës. Bile, telefoni mundëson që të shihni një film me kohëzgjatje prej dy orësh nga projektori. Tani, ju mund ta lëshoni filmin tuaj të preferuar në ndonjë kafiteri dhe të filloni të shisni bileta për film._



Motorola Motosurf A3100

Kompania amerikane Motorola ka prezantuar modelin e ri të smartphone të quajtur MOTOSURF A3100, i cili përdor ekran përshëndetës të bazuar në widgets.
Telefoni posedon ekran QVGA, të ndjeshëm në prekje, me madhësi prej 2.8 inçësh, i cili jep rezolucion prej 240 X 300 piksela, me anë të cilit surfimi në internet dhe shikimi i fotografive bëhet shumë i lehtë.

MOTOSURF A3100 përkrah quad-band GSM (850/900/1800/1900MHz) dhe triband UMTS (850/1900/2100MHz), si dhe për konektimin e shpejtë me HSPA dhe Wi-Fi.

Aty janë edhe Bluetooth 2.0 dhe slotët për dëgjuese pa tela.

Kamera me 3 megapikselë dhe autofokus është gjithashtu brenda, ndërsa të gjithë dokumentet e incizuara mund ti ruani në një microSD kartelë.

----------


## YlliRiaN

Sony Ericsson F305 për argëtim të mirë

Krahas Sony Ericsson F305 të ri me Motion Gaming (kontrollin e lojës me lëvizje), argëtimi bëhet vetë esenca e celularit. Krahas mënyrës horizontale të lojës, F305 i mundëson përdoruesit që ta kontrollojë edhe aksionin me anë të lëvizjeve dhe zhvendosjes së celularit. Pra, celulari i ri nga Sony Ericsson theksin e ka vënë në lojë.

----------


## YlliRiaN

Product Option
BLUETOOTH:
YES
CAMERA:
5.0 MEGAPIXELS
MANUFACTURER:
NOKIA
BAND:
QUAD BAND 850/900/1800/1900

----------


## YlliRiaN

Te dhenat ne gjuhen angleze por besoj qe edhe ata nuk njohin gjuhen anglze por i njohin karekteristikat e nje telefoni mobile i kuptojne

Technical Information
Phone Style: Slide
Ringing Tones: MonophonicPolyphonic 64 Channel(s)
Phone Features: PIMWeb BrowserPodcastDigital Music PlayerVideo - Record, share, editor, playback, download, streamMaps - Mini MapConference CallAutomatic RedialVideo CallPredictive Text Input - T9PictBridgeCall LogSound recorderPicture EditorVoice Commands - SINDGames - Pre-installed, N-Gage applications and Java downloadableGallery - RotatingSpeed DialingVoice MemoFM Radio - Stereo, Visual RadioAudio - Nokia Music Store, playbackPush-to-TalkFlash/Video Light - IntegratedVideo PlayerJava - MIDP 2.0, CLDC 1.1
Messaging: SMS (Short Message Service)EmailInstant MessagingMMS (Multi-media Messaging Service)
Call Alerts: RingingVibrate
Games:
Space Impact Light
Asphalt game demo
Fifa soccer 2007 demo
Organizer:
Contacts
Calendar
To-do list
File Formats: H.263WMA3GPH.264MP3M4AeAAC+RealVideoWAVAAC+AACMPEG-4

Processor & Chipset
Processor: ARM ARM11 369MHz

Memory
Standard Memory: 96 MB
Memory Technology: SDRAM
Flash Memory: 12 MB

Storage
Memory Card Support: microSD

Display & Graphics
Main Display Screen: 2.4" QVGA Active Matrix TFT Color LCD
Display Resolution: 320 x 240
Color Support: 16.7 Million Colors

Camera
Effective Resolution: 2 Megapixels 20x Digital Zoom - Primary
Image Resolution: CIF1600 x 1200
Video Resolution: 15 fps MPEG

Software
Operating System: Symbian OS 9.2
Software Included:
Flash Lite 2.0
WLAN wizard
Settings Wizard
RealPlayer Media Player

Network & Communication
Network Band: Quad BandSingle Band
Network Support: WCDMA 2100GSM 1900GSM 900GSM 800GSM 1800
Wireless Connectivity: Wi-FiBluetooth
Cellular Data Connectivity: EDGEHSCSDGPRS - 48Kbps3G - 384Kbps

Interfaces/Ports
Interfaces/Ports: 3.5mm Jack Headphone/Microphone JackUSB

Battery Information
Battery Talk Time: 180 Minute(s) WCDMA240 Minute(s) GSM
Battery Standby Time: 17 Day(s)

Physical Characteristics
Dimensions: 4.05" Height x 1.97" Width x 0.70" Depth
Weight: 4.94 oz

Miscellaneous
Package Contents:
N81 Smart Phone (Unlocked)
Nokia music headset HS-45 with remote control AD-54
Nokia connectivity cable CA-101
Nokia battery BP-6MT
Nokia compact travel charger AC-5
Nokia 2GB microSD card MU-37
Additional Information:
Power Management:

Video playback time: up to 4.5 hours (QVGA)
Browsing time (packet data): up to 5 hours
Music playback time: up to 11.5 hours
Video recording time: up to 3.5 hours with (QVGA)
Gaming time: up to 6 hours



Warranty
Standard Warranty: 1 Year(s) Limited

----------


## YlliRiaN

Nokia N85
Nokia TV Receiver SU-33 W

----------


## Slimshaddy

Prap spo me duken gjo. Iphone me duket shum i mire me cfarë kom pa. 
Ja edhe i foto e tijë.

----------


## YlliRiaN

*Për ata patriotë, të cilët gjithmonë mundohen të tregojnë krenarinë se janë amerikanë vjen OPhone  një telefon i cili është krijuar pikërisht për ta.*

----------


## YlliRiaN

*Prodhuesi japonezo-suedez në panairin e elektronikës shpenzuese CES ka paraqitur dy celularë të rinj të klasës së mesme.

Modeli W508 është pjesëtar i pajisjeve të serisë Walkman. Bëhet fjalë për telefonin celular 3G të pajisur me mundësitë standarde të Sony Ericsson Walkman siç janë sens me, krijimi i listave sipas dëshirës së përdoruesit, , track ID, emërimi i këngës e cila aktualisht është në radio, kontrolli shake, kalimi i këngës me anë të dridhjes së telefonit etj. Risi në këtë model është mundësia e ndryshimit të maskave e emërtuar style up, nga të cilat një shtesë do të vjen me telefonin e blerë, derisa tjerat përdoruesit do të mund ti blejnë më pas.

Sony Ericsson C510 është telefon/fotoaparat celular, për të cilën gjë flet edhe vet emri Cybershot. Kamera me rezolucion 3.2 megapiksela do të mund të përpunojë fotografi të shkëlqyera sepse Sony Ericsson e ka plotësuar atë me teknologjitë siç janë smile shutter e face detection. Njëra njeh fytyrën e personit të fotografuar dhe fokuson në të, derisa tjetra mundëson fotografimin në momentin që personi të buzëqesh. Teknologjia smile shutter do të jetë e zbatuar për herë të parë në modelin C510.*

----------


## YlliRiaN

*Nokia ka vendosur që të ofrojë modelin e saj N79 në versionin pa mbushës, si kontribut ndaj mbrojtjes së mjedisit.

Në shikim të parë, aksioni ka kuptim: shumë blerës veçmë kanë mbushës për Nokia dhe nuk u nevojitet edhe një i ri me rastin e blerjes së celularit të ri. Mirëpo fakti se çmimi për pajisjen me dhe pa mbushës është i njëjtë, dhe se mbushësi i blerë anash kushton disa euro, shumë njerëz do ti zmbraps nga blerja.

Në kuadër të aksionit, i cili po zbatohet në Britani të Madhe, katër funte prej secilit celulari të shitur shkojnë për Fondin Botëror për Mbrojtjen e Natyrës (WWF). 
Mirëpo vlerësojmë se aksioni do të kalonte edhe më mirë nëse çmimi i tij do të kishte një dallim sadopak të vogël sesa ai me mbushës.
*

----------


## YlliRiaN

*Shumë prodhues po tentojnë “të vrasin” pajisjen iPhone, mirëpo kjo punë definitivisht nuk po u shkon për dore. I fundit në radhën e tyre, dhe ndoshta i vetmi i cili ndoshta do të mund të kishte sukses është prodhuesi legjendar i pajisjeve PDA (personal digital assistant), kompania Palm.

Në fotografi po shihni pajisjen e emëruar Palm Pre, në telefon i mençur (smartphone) rrëshqitës të pajisur me ekran prej 3.1 inçësh të ndjeshëm në prekje (320 x 480), me tastierë të plotë, kamerë prej tri megapikselash, 8GB hapësirë të dhënave, mbështetje për MMS, konektorin prej 3.5 milimetrash për dëgjuese, Bluetooth, GPS, mbështetje për HSDPA, qasjen microUSB, sensorin i cili e ndal dritën e pajisjes kur ta mbështetni për veshi dhe sensora tjerë të cilët rrisin ndriçimin e pajisjes së ekranit në kushtet e ndriçimit të dobët, mundësi multimediale dhe shumë shtojca tjera interesante.

Edhe një atu e Palm Pre është në Palm webOS, një platformë tërësisht të re e cila punën me këtë pajisje supozohet se e bën jashtëzakonisht të këndshme.

Pre do të duhej që në treg të paraqitet në verën e këtij viti me çmim tani për tani të panjohur, mirëpo disa burime të caktuara pohojnë se do duhej të sillej rreth 200 dollarë amerikanë.

Për të parë një demonstrim të shkurtër të kësaj pajisje, klikoni në videon e mëposhtme.*

----------


## YlliRiaN

*ë panairin e elektronikës shpenzues CES, i cili u mbyll para pak kohe, kompania LG ka paraqitur telefonin e ri LG KC910 Renoir i cili përmban një kamerë jashtëzakonisht të mirë.

Telefoni po ashtu posedon ekran prej tre inçësh me rezolucion 400 x 240 piksela, i cili ofron fotografi të pastër të ngjyrave.

Ajo që e dallon celularin LG KC910 Renoir është kamera prej 8 megapikselash, me një softuer i cili mund të menaxhohet lehtë dhe një varg opsionesh shtesë si geotagging, detektimin e vijave të fytyrës, si dhe një numër të madh të opsioneve për riprodhimin e përmbajtjeve me shpejtësi prej 120 kornizash në sekondë.

LG Renoir veçmë mund të gjendet në shitje në tregun e Evropës me çmim prej 450 eurosh.
*

----------


## Slimshaddy

Per keta Sonny Ericsson kom nigju qe jan teper difektoz. Mall Japonez Ma  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje: .

----------


## NBAlbania

Edhe pse nuk është në pyetje pajisja e parë e këtij lloji (projektor në telefon) Logic Bolt ofron mundësinë e projektimit të fotografive me dimensione të mëdha dhe të kualitetit të mirë.

Logic Bolt Projector Phone ka projektor të integruar dhe ofron fotografi me madhësi prej 36 deri në 64 inç (640 x 280 piksela) si dhe përmban ekran VGA të ndjeshëm në prekje.

Ka mbështetje për GPS e Bluetooth, mundësi të lidhjes me internet dhe kamerë prej tre megapikselash.

Ky telefon me pamje interesante mund të riprodhojë dosje audio dhe video nëpërmes playerit të integruar, derisa format e mbështetura janë MP3, MP4 dhe 3GPP/AVI.

Bateria e telefonit mund të mbajë prej dy deri në tri orë bisedë, respektivisht rreth dy orë kur përmbajtja të riprodhohet nëpërmes projektorit.

----------


## YlliRiaN

*Telefoni i parë i mençur i cili vihet në funksion nga sistemi operativ Android i kompanisë Google, ka nxitur kureshtjen e shumë përdoruesve edhe para se të paraqitej në treg në vjeshtën e vitit të kaluar. Në Evropë mund të blihet veçanërisht në Britani të Madhe, mirëpo gjykuar sipas paralajmërimeve, kjo gjë do të mund të ndryshonte shpejt.

Siç njofton agjencia e lajmeve Reuters, T-Mobile G1 fillimisht do të paraqitet në Holandë, Austri dhe Çeki, dhe atë më 30 janar, në Gjermani më 2 shkurt derisa në Poloni diç më vonë. Data e paraqitjes së celularit T-Mobile G1 në tregjet tjera evropiane na mbetet e panjohur tani për tani.

Celularin G1 për T-Mobile e ka përpunuar prodhuesi tajvanez, derisa pajisjen e dekoron ekrani i ndjeshëm në prekje prej 3.2 inçësh, kamera me 3.2 megapiksela, tastiera e plotë, lidhja Wi-Fi dhe një varg shtojcash tjera që e bëjnë këtë pajisje jashtëzakonisht tërheqëse. 
Ajo me të cilën T-Mobile G1 dallohet nga pajisjet tjera të këtij lloji është se ky smartphone ka sistemin operativ Android nga Google*

----------


## YlliRiaN

*Nëse keni mjaft para sigurisht që vetes mund tia ofroni vetes disa gjëra siç janë dëgjueset Bluetooth, syzet e diellit, një kuletë të shtrenjtë dhe telefonin celular. Kjo nuk duket edhe shumë ekonomike, e në të njëjtën kohë zë shumë vend.

Syzet në fotografi, u mundësojnë të kombinoni tri nga katër gjërat e përmendura në një vend të vetëm.

Syzet Tri-Specs për diell posedojnë dy mikrofona të integruar, zmadhues, lidhje Bluetooth dhe disa dëgjuese.

Dëgjueset mund të lidhen në pajisjet PMP (Portable Media Player) dhe telefonat celularë, derisa kalimi nga thirrja telefonike në playerin MP3 kryhet falë ndihmës së një tasti në kornizën e syzeve.

Syzet e diellit Tri-Specs së shpejti do të gjenden në shitje me çmim prej 200 dollarëve amerikanë.



*

----------


## YlliRiaN

*I veshur me platin dhe me rrafsh 138 brilante të kategorisë më të mirë, iPhone në fjalë është vlerësuar të vlerë rreth 1.6 milion funte
Artari australian, Peter Aloison ka bërë, sipas porosisë, iPhone-n më të shtrenjtë në botë. I quajtur Kings button, në bazë të diamantit të rrallë 6.6 karatësh, që gjendet në tastin kryesor*

----------


## YlliRiaN

*Për faktin se produkti më i ri i kompanisë LG është i aftë që njëkohësisht të pranojë dy kartela SIM nuk do të ishte asgjë mbresëlënëse pasi që Lindja e largët me të vërtetë është stërmbushur me këtë mundësi. Megjithatë, duke marrë parasysh se LG KS660, sipas paralajmërimeve, do të paraqitet në tregun tonë, atëherë e tërë kjo bëhet interesante.*

----------


## YlliRiaN

* Shitësit online kanë filluar të marrin porosi për modelin më të ri të Nokia N97, pasi që tani kanë datën e saktë të daljes së këtij modeli në treg. 

Njëkohësisht, ky telefon është ndër top-modelet e Nokias në kategorinë e smartphoneëve.

Telefoni do të jetë në tregun evropian nga data 31 Mars, dhe do të shitet me çmim prej 540 ose 720$, dhe përveç këtij lajmi, çmimi i telefonit është pak më i lirë seç ishte paralajmëruar më herët e që thuhej të kushtonte hiç më pak se 550.

Deri më tani, çmimi i një telefoni të tillë nuk ka qenë më i ulët, mirëpo ne si shkak mund ta konsiderojmë krizën financiare në botë.

Telefonin mund të porosisni përmes faqes Play.com*

----------


## che_guevara86

> Per keta Sonny Ericsson kom nigju qe jan teper difektoz. Mall Japonez Ma .


Ja ke fut kot fare i dyti mas NOKIA kurse per mu eshte i pare se kam nje protoip multifunksional qe e kam pagu pak fare dhe smaj men sa here binte dhe nuk prisheshe dhe man bateri 4 5 dite .Kam lexuar diku qe po rritet shume dhe ka mundesi nje dite te kaloj nokian .

----------


## che_guevara86

Doja te pyesja per Iphone .
Para se te dilte kam pare me nje vend qe do dilte me cmim 150 $ pa ngjyra dhe rreth 300$ me ngjrya .Eshte e vertete .Ne Itali eshte rreth 600 Euro (shume shtrenjt) po sikur ta porosis nga amerika e gjej me lire .
Po ju pys juve meqe jeni qeflinj telefonash dhe dini me shume .

Kaloni mire .

----------

